# Free tegu contest!!



## VARNYARD (Apr 7, 2008)

Is everyone ready for the tegu give away contest? Thats right, TeguTalk.com and Varnyard Herps Inc. are going to give away a free tegu hatchling. The winner gets the choice of sex. The Argentine baby will be one straight out of my stock.

The only requirements are, is that you live in the lower 48 states and you are an active member on TeguTalk.com, if you are a younger member, please check with your parents before entering. I want them to be aware of the chance of you winning a large pet.  

Ok guys, here we go. This is going to be a contest based on essays. What does this mean, well I want you to tell me all about tegus. None of this information can be copied and pasted or used from any outside sources, including TeguTalk.com or Varnyard Herps, Inc. I do not want to see altered care sheet or info with a few words changed. This must be in your own words. This will also be based on age, I will not expect the younger members to be as correct as the older ones. It will matter how much work you put into it. There is no limit on words or pages, it is based on how well you do your homework.  

I also want you to tell me why you want to own one of the tamest lizards in the world, as well as why you deserve one. 

Winner must pay shipping for the overnight package through DHL. 

Send them to: <!-- e --><a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a><!-- e --> 

Oh one more thing, you can only submit one, so make them count. IMO, this is a fair way to do this, then I know the new owner has done the homework, and knows how to care for a tegu. 

The winner gets a baby out of of my stock!!  

The Contest Starts Now!! And the contest ends July first at 12pm EST. 

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 7, 2008)

wow awesome! i will have to convince my mom to let me enter


----------



## Markie (Apr 7, 2008)

What about posts? If you have joined recently, can you still enter as long as you remain active on the forums?


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 7, 2008)

Markie said:


> What about posts? If you have joined recently, can you still enter as long as you remain active on the forums?



Yes, I was refering to members with 0 posts.


----------



## Lexi (Apr 7, 2008)

I have decided not to enter..hence the fact that i cant write essays..And that i believe i have enough reptiles at this moment.. But i might change my mind.


----------



## Markie (Apr 7, 2008)

Awesome 

I already have two papers to write for school right now.. what's one more?


----------



## bored_gurl9023 (Apr 7, 2008)

Cool deal. I can write papers pretty well... I hope I can compose it like I want. Haha.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 7, 2008)

I started doing a little research this morning and found conflicting informationabout a couple things. Do we get points taken off because we stumbled across misinformation or out of date information on the internet?


----------



## hoosier (Apr 7, 2008)

cool, im in. 8) 
will it be split into age groups or will it just be judged on the age?


----------



## CaseyUndead (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow. I'd enter the contest, but i already put in a deposit on one. Unless sometime between now and July i decide i want two, heh.

Is it going to be an Argentine Red or B&W?


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 7, 2008)

yeah i would like to know if its a red or b/w too. does the winner get to pick one or have you already picked one for the give away?


i have taken a liking to the reds


----------



## leoares27 (Apr 7, 2008)

What is the cost of the shipping? 
Hmmm, I wonder how well I can write, its been a while lol


----------



## hoosier (Apr 7, 2008)

its about $40 shipping if i remember right


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 8, 2008)

I will give you choice between the black n white and the red, however if I have a real good season on the giants, then I might give a choice on one of those as well.  

As for shipping, it has went up due to the fuel prices, it should be around 50.00 this season.

Misinformation, or bad information is always a problem in books and on the internet. I will not hold it against the writer if the information is some of the bad stuff found.

As for the age, it is based on the work put in, I will not hold bad spelling or proper wording against the younger members. 8)


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 8, 2008)

awesome Bobby! ugg i really want to enter but if i won a tegu my mom would probably kill me.  i guess ill just have to look at everyone elses tegus and wish i had one :bawl


----------



## Harveysherps (Apr 8, 2008)

Bobby I have to give you credit for this. This is a wonderful way to do this. This way some one who is really interested can get a fair chance at winning. It also makes sure the one that gets it. Has done their Home work already. Very inteligent thinking on your part. I am glad to see this site taking part in educating Tegu and other reptile owners. 
The only problem I see is all of them have pretty much the same information. Which would make it hard on you to decide the winner.
But seeing how you are the all knowing Guru of the Tegu. LOL I'm sure you can handle it. But I do admire this what you are doing. I am gald to be a member of a site. That is working on the future of our reptile hobby/ business.
You know Reptile keepers are some of the more informed pet owners when they have a chance to find the info they need. I'm proud to see this site as a shinning light in the darkness. Everyone here has done a great job.


----------



## dorton (Apr 8, 2008)

Awesome man, I'm glad to hear you are going to be doing this. 
What a great opportunity for all the members here!
Thanks Bobby


----------



## Markie (Apr 8, 2008)

So.. what if we already have a deposit on a baby and we happen to win this contest? Because, free or otherwise, I want a tegu this year, but I would hate to wait until after the winners are announced and then not be able to get one reserved.


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 10, 2008)

Markie said:


> So.. what if we already have a deposit on a baby and we happen to win this contest? Because, free or otherwise, I want a tegu this year, but I would hate to wait until after the winners are announced and then not be able to get one reserved.



Well then you would get two tegus and the shipping would be free.  

Also thanks for the nice comments guys!!


----------



## Taydeon (Apr 10, 2008)

ZEKE said:


> awesome Bobby! ugg i really want to enter but if i won a tegu my mom would probably kill me.  i guess ill just have to look at everyone elses tegus and wish i had one :bawl




u can keep it at my house zeke : )


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 10, 2008)

lol where do you live? i may enter anyways and if i win ill figure somethin out.


----------



## Taydeon (Apr 10, 2008)

Virginia


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 10, 2008)

Taydeon said:


> Virginia



LOL, I have about 80, does that go for me too?? :lol:


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 10, 2008)

lol wth are you talking about Bobby? he was telling me where he lived... dont you live in Florida?


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 10, 2008)

Taydeon said:


> *u can keep it at my house zeke* : )



:lol:


----------



## Taydeon (Apr 11, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> Taydeon said:
> 
> 
> > Virginia
> ...



lol yea, but im sure u got waaaaay more space then i do


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 11, 2008)

lol. Bobby what would be the point in me winning a free tegu from you and keeping it at your house? haha.


ill enter the contest just to see how i do and then if i win ill figure out what to do lol.


----------



## Mike (Apr 11, 2008)

Finally! I'm gonna write a freakin novel. :lol:


----------



## Taydeon (Apr 11, 2008)

ok zeke lets make a partnership, if you or i win, then ill have it monday thru sunday.... and u can have it on all the other days : )


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 11, 2008)

lol... if i win i may see if someone wants it till i can make room for it  i dono right now but i have time to think about it.

lol i suck at essays anyways so i am not expecting to win.


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 12, 2008)

Everyone has a chance to win, just work on it, it will be good.


----------



## Harveysherps (Apr 15, 2008)

You can send a few my way Bobby. I'd be happy to help you out with them. LOL


----------



## PuffDragon (Apr 15, 2008)

I am not going to participate. I feel there are more than enough qualified people who deserve a chance to get one. Especially for free from Bobby!! I wish everyone the best of luck.


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 27, 2008)

This is still open, how is everyone doing so far?


----------



## Taydeon (Apr 27, 2008)

lol.......i've revised mine 4 times already


----------



## Markie (Apr 27, 2008)

I started.. and then finals came up.. so I stopped.. haha. 

Thanks for the reminder. I need to get started on that (again)..


----------



## scotty93801 (Apr 27, 2008)

I have 10 Tegus now and I really don't think I'll be needing 1 anyone soon .
With that said I will split the shipping for whoever wins the Tegu,
If thats ok with Bobby.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 7, 2008)

scotty93801 said:


> I have 10 Tegus now and I really don't think I'll be needing 1 anyone soon .
> With that said I will split the shipping for whoever wins the Tegu,
> If thats ok with Bobby.



Split the shipping? You mean you will pay half of it for the winner?

Also, I am going to give the winner the choice on the tegu, Normal Argentine Black n White, High Contrast Red, or a Extreme Giant.


----------



## Kazzy (May 7, 2008)

Ahh...I'm so doing this!!


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (May 7, 2008)

dang, what will we ever do without Bobby
since i live in canada i won't be entering, but i've got to comment on how exciting this really is


----------



## scotty93801 (May 8, 2008)

Split the shipping? You mean you will pay half of it for the winner?

Also, I am going to give the winner the choice on the tegu, Normal Argentine Black n White, High Contrast Red, or a Extreme Giant. [/quote]

Yes thats correct . I will pay for half of the shipping.


----------



## DZLife (May 8, 2008)

Man, I saw Mike's the other day, and he really is writing "a freakin novel" as he puts it! Go Mike!


----------



## VARNYARD (May 8, 2008)

Awesome, because I only have one entry so far.


----------



## ZEKE (May 8, 2008)

i wanted to enter but my mom said i cant because she said im not allowed to get a 4' lizard


----------



## VARNYARD (May 9, 2008)

Awwww man, one day you will have one!!


----------



## DZLife (May 9, 2008)

hey Bobby, when is the cut-off date?


----------



## CoexistExotics (May 9, 2008)

> The Contest Starts Now!! And the contest ends July first at 12pm EST.



There ya go


----------



## VARNYARD (May 10, 2008)

CoexistExotics said:


> > The Contest Starts Now!! And the contest ends July first at 12pm EST.
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go



Thanks!!


----------



## CoexistExotics (May 15, 2008)

I have a quick question.... You said this contest is pretty much an essay written "all about tegus". However, do you want this to be like a research paper with facts about Tegus, or can it be more of a personal paper, with responses to how we feel about Tegus? I do not want to write a whole paper about my experiences with Tegus to find out my paper was written wrong and you wanted more of an informational research piece. Thanks, Bobby!


----------



## VARNYARD (May 25, 2008)

CoexistExotics said:


> I have a quick question.... You said this contest is pretty much an essay written "all about tegus". However, do you want this to be like a research paper with facts about Tegus, or can it be more of a personal paper, with responses to how we feel about Tegus? I do not want to write a whole paper about my experiences with Tegus to find out my paper was written wrong and you wanted more of an informational research piece. Thanks, Bobby!



It can be both, but I need to see some of it about the care as well. The reason for the essay is to show me you really want one and that you know the proper care.


----------



## Nero (May 29, 2008)

HMMM very tempting to enter!


----------



## VARNYARD (May 30, 2008)

Nero said:


> HMMM very tempting to enter!



I hope so!!


----------



## Nero (May 31, 2008)

So you want a basic care set up and your experience and love towards tegus?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 10, 2008)

Nero said:


> So you want a basic care set up and your experience and love towards tegus?



What I want is info on tegus, I want to make sure the new owner knows the needs of the animal.

There is still time to get them in, someone is going to win.


----------



## Harveysherps (Jun 11, 2008)

I just sent mine in. It's not very long. It's hard to make it sound original . The net has so much stuff on them. It's hard to not sound like someone else. I tried to put it into my own words. It may be worth a good laugh anyway. LOL


----------



## Nero (Jun 11, 2008)

im gonna start writing mine within the next few days. Yeah being original is gonna be hard!!!


----------



## bobbydesi (Jun 20, 2008)

once i get my dad's ok for the shipping thing (i'll tell him ur clearly the best breeder i.m.o and im not trying to suck up lol :lol: ) becuz he normally doesnt like live animals being shipped even though we've done it before with fish and it worked fine. As we speak I'm on my third page with many more to come because It is my dream to get one of your high contrast red's theyre awesome


----------



## Mike (Jun 30, 2008)

I just sent mine in.


----------



## Markie (Jun 30, 2008)

Sweet! Almost done with mine 

Who all has sent their's in anyways? Just curious!


----------



## ZEKE (Jun 30, 2008)

i just sent mine :woot


----------



## Markie (Jun 30, 2008)

Done aaaaaaaaand sent!

Good luck everybody!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 1, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> Is everyone ready for the tegu give away contest? Thats right, TeguTalk.com and Varnyard Herps Inc. are going to give away a free tegu hatchling. The winner gets the choice of sex. The Argentine baby will be one straight out of my stock.
> 
> The only requirements are, is that you live in the lower 48 states and you are an active member on TeguTalk.com, if you are a younger member, please check with your parents before entering. I want them to be aware of the chance of you winning a large pet.
> 
> ...



We have some good ones, and we only have a few hours left. Get them in before 12pm EST.  

I would like to share one of them with everyone, I got this from one of our members:



> Here is my last minute entry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind comments, and I would not want you to be killed by your mother.


----------



## Harveysherps (Jul 1, 2008)

Dang and I was shooting for the shortest one. Oh well I knew I should have just put. 
" Join Tegu Talk and read."


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 1, 2008)

We have a winner, Markie Ritz AKA Markie has one a new tegu of his choice. There were many good ones and I want to thank everyone for the entrys, but this one stands out from the rest, so he deserves a fee tegu. 

Here is his essay, it will be posted as a sticky in the contest forums: 



> Tegu Essay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Harveysherps (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL Markie is a girl. LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Taydeon (Jul 1, 2008)

yup....her essay has mine beat by a looooooooooooong stretch good work mrs ritz


----------



## PuffDragon (Jul 1, 2008)

Markie said:


> Done aaaaaaaaand sent!
> 
> *Good luck everybody! *



She knew the whole time!!!!


----------



## Harveysherps (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah pretending to be a guy and all. LOL Poor Bobby it just confused him so bad. I think we need a recount or whatever. LOL Maybe it was planned this way all along. LOL J/K Looks like I'll have to get in touch with Bert after all now. LOL


----------



## ZEKE (Jul 1, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> I would like to share one of them with everyone, I got this from one of our members:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe your welcome  that was my entry lol. i forgot to include my tegutalk name.


EDIT: Congrats Markie!! dont forget pics of your new tegu when you get it.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 1, 2008)

Harveysherps said:


> Yeah pretending to be a guy and all. LOL Poor Bobby it just confused him so bad. I think we need a recount or whatever. LOL Maybe it was planned this way all along. LOL J/K Looks like I'll have to get in touch with Bert after all now. LOL



No comment!! :bolt :rofl


----------



## Harveysherps (Jul 1, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> Harveysherps said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah pretending to be a guy and all. LOL Poor Bobby it just confused him so bad. I think we need a recount or whatever. LOL Maybe it was planned this way all along. LOL J/K Looks like I'll have to get in touch with Bert after all now. LOL
> ...


Just to clear things . I mentioned buying from Bert. Because I can drive to his place. Bobby's Tegus are much more tame and handleable in my opinion. That's because he breeds them that way. Bert just breeds them to be breeding them. Markie is very lucky to be getting one for free. So keep that in mind. She will be getting a Tegu bred for temperment and looks. I still say Bobby has the tamest ones around. I myself don't care if they are tame or not. So I go to the closest place . Where I can hand pic the ones I want. Just wanted to clear that up. Didn't want the wrong idea presented.


----------



## jntann (Jul 1, 2008)

forget about mom's you married guys better check with your wifes or you might be sleeping out in the lizard cage. I am adding a bed and a refrigerator in my cage now... Haha....just kidding my wife loves baby dino.......


----------



## Azaleah (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn I can't believe I forgot about the due date! I had my essay written and everything, but went away for the weekend, and I get back and realize it was too late . Oh well, guess it just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## ZEKE (Jul 3, 2008)

aww. that stinks that you forgot the due date! maybe there will be another chance some time in the future.


----------



## Azaleah (Jul 3, 2008)

ZEKE said:


> aww. that stinks that you forgot the due date! maybe there will be another chance some time in the future.



yea, or I could just save up and buy a hatchling, but I just busted 300 bucks on a tattoo, so that kinda screwed me for this year's clutch.


----------

